# Favorite Music, Movies and People?



## DeadInTheBasement (Nov 2, 2009)

im bored and have been scrolling through youtube and the such going through things i just think are fabulous :lol: 

some of my favorite musicians are:

Pete Burns

Tv on The Radio

Kluas Nomi

Tool

Prince

Lady GaGa

MOVIES:

Party Monster

Rocky Horror Picture SHow

Pans Labyrinth

Let The Right One In

Batman Returns

*what about everyone else???*

and here are a couple links to some things i find awesome

Pete Burns/Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round

Kluas Nomi - Valentines Day http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Mx_mv6o1Uk...feature=related

Lady GaGa - Poker Face http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAV8bxC-eOc

yes i know im freaky


----------



## Mantibama (Nov 4, 2009)

Music: I like a wide range... All time favs... Hmmm Thursday, Phish (don't like the hippie scene though), Modest Mouse, and Creedence Clearwater Revival but if I had one wish in the world I think it would be to take all modern country and rap music and send it on a rocket to the sun.

Movies: City of God (subtitled but everyone should be required to watch this movie), Sunshine, Frank Miller movies and films of similar style, Jurassic Park (the original of course), Godfather trilogy and movies of similar genre, and I'm a pretty big Star Wars fan (ESB was the best though the new movies I watch w/ a grain of salt). There are way too many movies that I have seen and enjoyed to continue. I hate mindless horror/thriller ###### and Michael Bay movies...

People: Seth MacFarlane, Richard Dawkins, R.A. Salvatore, Louis C.K., and Ron Paul.

Yup...


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 16, 2009)

Well I'm up late and reviving dead threads, so here we go.

Favorite music: Hollywood Harlot, Motley Crue, Ganem, GNR, Aerosmith, Van Halen, Simon and Garfunkel, Three Dog Night, Bad Company, Steve Earl, Led Zep, Jimmy Buffet, Skynyrd, Twisted Sister, KISS, pretty much anything off of Dazed and Confused, and The Beatles.

Movies: RockStar, Dazed and Confused, Across the Universe, Hard Day's Night, Sex Drive, Role Models.

People (in two categories, people I know and celebs)

People I know: My husband, my brother, my buddy Keith.

Celebs: Minnie Driver, Seth Rogen, Mike Judd, Seth Macfarlane.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 16, 2009)

movies, The shining. Rear Window, Planes, trains and automobiles

music, country even though I have to go to the sun to hear it! and most all music I guess, not opera, no opera. classical, but no opera.

people, humm, dont wanna answer it. celebs, al pacino!

book? hummm, charlie and chocolate factory!

Hey whatta u guys want, I am old, not dead!


----------



## sbugir (Nov 16, 2009)

Lady Gaga DITB? Haha, I won't lie, Love Game is a great song...

Eh, me, I'm a metal guy:

Slipknot, BMTH, JFAC, ATR, ABRB, TDWP, FFDP, TBDM.

Movie:

Pulp Fiction, and anything by Mr. Tarantino.

People:

PhilinYuma haha

BTW Hibiscus, you must be old, DITB didn't ask what your favorite book is. Who nowadays reads books.  :lol:  I'm kidding Hibiscus


----------



## Mantibama (Nov 17, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> movies, The shining. Rear Window, Planes, trains and automobilesmusic, country even though I have to go to the sun to hear it! and most all music I guess, not opera, no opera. classical, but no opera.
> 
> people, humm, dont wanna answer it. celebs, al pacino!
> 
> ...


 :lol: Well I guess I can make an exception for you Rebecca. I'd let you keep a secret stash of country before the launch.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 17, 2009)

[

BTW Hibiscus, you must be old, DITB didn't ask what your favorite book is. Who nowadays reads books.  :lol:  I'm kidding Hibiscus  

Oh! Dear me! :blink:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 17, 2009)

Bryce said:


> :lol: Well I guess I can make an exception for you Rebecca. I'd let you keep a secret stash of country before the launch.


Thanks, I have a rock and roll mp3 I made of all the 70 80 and 90 songs I liked , and a country one, if I listen to either I never hear the last songs, they play all day!


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 17, 2009)

Music: Classic rock and classic country. My favs are KISS, Foreigner, AC/DC, Merle Haggard, Waylon Jennings

Movies: Gone With the Wind, Monty Python's The Holy Grail, The Gods Must Be Crazy, The Piano

People: No one in particular, but there are lots of animals/creatures I like!


----------

